# Colorado trip in February 2016



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn I'm jealous.
I was gonna say if it wasn't a husband/wife trip I could grab a buddy or 2 and help defer the costs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't waste your time with Winter Park that place fucking sucks and you're in the middle of no where. I MEAN NO WHERE!

If you go the Copper route that gives you the option to ride 3 other resorts if you don't want to be stuck just there. Just about every form of lodging at Copper is slopeside. Now as far as night life though you're limited to Mulligans, Jacks, Endo's, that other place in the other village, and the Mexican restaurant. You can however hop the free bus into Frisco which takes about 15 minutes to get to main street. That will leave you with Ollies, Moosejaw, and like 3 other places, but you will be in a truck stop. 

The day spas there aren't as good as the ones in Breck, Keystone, or Vail. 

This is what I would do go to Vail/Beaver Creek. That way you have all the amenities you want. There's a ton of groomers at both and great pow riding if the snow hits hard. 

Go the week before Presidents as that is the best to avoid the spring breakers that start showing up from Presidents weekend till early April.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Copper is a good option. Plenty to keep you and the wife busy around that area, plus you can easily visit other resorts around there(Keystone, A-Basin, Loveland even)

Winter Park is nice. That's where I'm at. But you're also going to find a ton of mogul runs, especially if you venture at all to the Mary Jane side. But the mountain is big enough, with the right information you can find any type of terrain you want. 

You can hike to The Cirque here for some side/backcountry type action and also going to Eagle Wind and Vasquez Ridge territory is recommended. Plenty of terrain there to entertain an intermediate/advanced rider looking for something different. I think you could find plenty to enjoy on the mountain itself. 

As far as the town goes, there really isn't much. Don't get me wrong, there are a few spas and shopping centers for your wife, but WP is a much older style resort. It's not as corporate as say, Vail or Breck. Personally, I like that. That also means WP won't break your wallet. It just has a more original feel to it when you're around town or on the mountain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Crested Butte and Tride are good options for being close to the lifts, spa resorty stuff for wife, good food, good sized mountains. They are harder to get to which is a good thing. If going to one of those, I'd stay there and not leave as they are a bit out of the way. Monarch is relatively close to CB and sometimes they get hit differently so you can scoot over there if they get pounded.

BA's comments that Winter Park is a shitty option and Vail/BC are good ones, I tend to agree with. Beaver Creek and the area around it are super cool.

WP isn't a bad place to ride but it is a skiers mountain with lots of traverses and moguls to get stuck with if you don't know the terrain, and the town/area around it is methy deadish.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Copper, amazing mountain but not much to offer for the wife that's not on the hill.

Breck is a good mountain and has great and plentiful amenities in town, tons to do. More of a middle class crowd like copper has too.... Breck also has nice steep alpine terrain to get gnarly on...

Steamboat and winter park are meh. Steamboat has a quaint country ass town that is fun for a couple days. 

Telluride is awesome and if you can handle a 6 hour drive, do it. It is however a smaller mountain anf you will ride it all in 2 days if your fast but there is alot of gnarly and beginner terrain, not a ton of intermediate stuff. 

With your constraints of a wife that wants pampering and wanting top notch grooming on steeper terrain I would choose vail/beaver creek. Combined it's about 8000 acres and plenty to ride for 6 or 7 days. If you get an epic local pass you will have 10 days of riding at these two resorts for like $500. Just plan around the holiday blackout dates. Just be warned that the crowd here is high end with some upper middle class mixed in. but that leads to your wife having amazing spas and some amazing shopping(window shoppin). 

I have lived in Vail for 5 years now and still enjoy the mountain here. The crowd has gotten to me though but I'd choose to ride here any day on a vacation in the future. I'm not going to be here next season or I'd be happy to tour guide and ride with you, if it wasn't a pow day  

Aspen is very similar to Vail but alot further from DIA.

I guess some other beat me to it but have a similar opinion....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

slyder said:


> Damn I'm jealous. I was gonna say if it wasn't a husband/wife trip I could grab a buddy or 2 and help defer the costs.


We have to talk about a boys-only trip - I'd be interested. 



Thanks to all that have replied so far, it's much appreciated. 

I haven't figured out the whole multi quote thing so I'll reply a bit differently:

@BA: Copper does look pretty nice for me but, as you mention, a bit sparse for the wife. I'll look at Vail/BC more closely - my old boss owns a condo there so maybe he will give me a deal. 

@Singu1arity: The ski club that I used to belong to took the AmTrak to WP and had a great time - I may try that at some point in the future. I'm thinking that Copper and WP may not have enough for the wife to do while I'm riding. 

@Snowklinger: I was thinking that if I flew into Denver the night before and got on the road first thing the following morning the drive to Telluride wouldn't be all that bad - it would basically give us all day to get there. I'll have to think hard about that. Things are starting to point to Vail/BC at this point. 

@Argo: I love Breck but I'd like to try something new before I go back for a third time. Then again, it's a safe pick and I'm fairly familiar with it so it would definitely be a fallback option. As mentioned, it appears that Vail/BC is going to get serious consideration based on what you guys have said. I spent one day at BC about 7-8 years ago and thought it was pretty nice. I've heard great things about Vail so maybe it's time to give it a shot. So are you moving away from Vail or just not going to be there during that time frame?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah, moving away this summer. Heading to OR....


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

We do a big family trip to Beaver Creek almost every year for the past 10 years and I love it there. Half of our group rides/skis and the other half doesnt but everyone still has a good time. Between Vail and BC there are alot of good restuarants(alot are of course pricey), shopping and spas to enjoy.

We normally go the last week in January but due to everyone's kids starting to get to school age it may not happen this year so I am temporarily looking at doing a solo trip the first week in Feb. so maybe we can do a run together or grab a beer at the end of the day. Also you cant beat the 3pm free Chocolate Chip Cookies at the end of the day, haha.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

It would be nice to ride with some peeps from the forum - especially Coloradoans that know Vail/BC like the backs of their hands. 

It looks like I'm going to go from 2/10 until 2/16 and have started looking at VRBO to see if I can get a good deal.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Steamboat has amazing tree riding and areas that feel like backcountry and the town is fun year round as I'm finding out. BUT... it's crazy expensive and it's isolated. WP is a hell no, I'd be fine if I never go back there.

My suggestion would be Breck. Traveled there twice a year (9 days at a time) for 10 years and it has everything you want. Especially if you're not the rich snooty type but still offers upper class options. 

*Short drive from DIA
*Peak 10 to peak 6 and up top is endless epic terrain
*Breck seems to always get good pow. While others get 2"-6" Breck gets 10"+
*Stay off of 4 O'clock rd, you can literally ride back to your condo and there's a lift and bus stops and then a tiny walk to down town
*Down town is full of restaurants, shopping and things for your wife
*Epic local pass (buy it over summer and its like you're riding for free)
*VRBO and find a studio or 1 bedroom (stayed at the sundowner many times) you can take 4 O'clock run right back to the condo

For convenience, town, vibe, price and terrain Breck would be my choice. Also I'm getting an Epic Pass so let me know and I'll come down and ride with you on the weekend when I'm off.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You live in Steamboat, but you'd voluntarily go to Breck to ride on the WEEKEND? Are you insane?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> You live in Steamboat, but you'd voluntarily go to Breck to ride on the WEEKEND? Are you insane?


LOL. Man I love Breck. I ride Steamboat all the time and an Epic Pass will make it complete. Plus all my friends from home go to breck and talked my buddy from Denver to get an Epic pass instead of a WP pass (WP was almost unbearable every damn weekend). Also I can follow the pow with the options the Epic Pass will bring.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm a fellow Wisconsinite so I don't have the experience that these CO locals do, but I've been to a fair number of resorts out there (Breck, Key, Abasin, Copper, Vail, BC) as well as UT. If you were looking to do a dudes trip on a budget I'd strongly consider Copper as it probably has the best mix of groomers, glades, and smaller but fun back bowls that I've encountered. Also less crowds and less expensive than the bigger resorts. 

However as many others have said, IF you can afford it Vail/BC fits what you are looking for perfectly. Obviously the amenities will be top notch and from a riding perspective if I had to pick one place to just rip groomers it would be BC and one place to slash pow after a dump it would be the back bowls at Vail. I also found BC to be really easy to get around so you shouldn't have any problems exploring on your own. Vail is obviously huge and would probably be much more enjoyable with a knowledgeable guide, but if a storm hits while you're there just head to the backside and ride til your legs fall off, it's all pretty awesome. If you are able to find a decent deal on lodging this seems like a no brainer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You live in Steamboat, but you'd voluntarily go to Breck to ride on the WEEKEND? Are you insane?





Mystery2many said:


> LOL. Man I love Breck. I ride Steamboat all the time and an Epic Pass will make it complete. Plus all my friends from home go to breck and talked my buddy from Denver to get an Epic pass instead of a WP pass (WP was almost unbearable every damn weekend). Also I can follow the pow with the options the Epic Pass will bring.


A simple yes would have sufficed


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

YES! :hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> LOL. Man I love Breck. I ride Steamboat all the time and an Epic Pass will make it complete. Plus all my friends from home go to breck and talked my buddy from Denver to get an Epic pass instead of a WP pass (WP was almost unbearable every damn weekend). Also I can follow the pow with the options the Epic Pass will bring.


All of your friends from back home are insane too? They have a buddy living in Steamboat presumably with a couch, floor, heated garage, or yard to put a tent in with an extension cord for a space heater and they choose to go to Breck?

Damn man, don't drink the water back home. Something's in that shit.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I love Breck too, I've been there twice. I really want to try a different resort since there's so many good ones I haven't hit yet. 

It's looking more and more like it will be Vail/BC so I'm starting to look at lodging. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Crested Butte fits your criteria.......'cept maybe the driving from Denver. Closer then T-ride. Lots of groomedness, plenty of steeps and less crowds. Slopeside lodging, spas a plenty, multiple eateries and bars in town. Town and the mountain are about two miles apart, free buses. Nordic center in town provides lessons, gear, snowshoe tours. Snowmobile tours, dogsled tours....learn to drive a snowcat tours.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> All of your friends from back home are insane too? They have a buddy living in Steamboat presumably with a couch, floor, heated garage, or yard to put a tent in with an extension cord for a space heater and they choose to go to Breck?
> 
> Damn man, don't drink the water back home. Something's in that shit.


Shiiiiiiii. I even have a spare room. But I'm not running a party loft. Those fools are a handful and we'd be fighting after 4-5 days. LOL.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck on a Saturday > Steamboat. I've lived at both places. It's not contest. Breck is all about knowing the mountain, knowing how to manipulate the crowds, and it's a steeper mountain. Plus the down doesn't have that brokeback cowboy meth head vibe.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

So this trip turned into a shoe string budget jobber. Found a good deal on a studio room at Copper and also a similar deal at Breck on VRBO. Flights round trip from Milwaukee (nonstop) to Denver on Southwest are $166 each. 

I'm a bit torn because I've been to Breck twice and would like to try something new like Copper but the future wife has more spa options in Breck. Waiting to hear back from the owners of the two studios and will then make my decision. It's been too long since I've been to Colorado and am looking forward to the trip.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy wife.......happy life.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Also Breck & Copper aren't that far apart.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Copper has spas and that sort of stuff, too- although not as much as Vail or Breck. If it's that important to her, perhaps she could drive over the pass to Vail ?? but yeah, Copper advertises that stuff all over. BA & Argo hit the nail on the head, IMO. 

I don't "love" Winter Park, but don't hate it as much as some here do. Vail can be awesome on the right day. 

I would not, if in your position, even think about trying to drive all the way to Telluride from Denver in winter (unless you want to spend a good portion of your vacation sitting in a car). Depending on the route, you cross 5 passes (Kenosha, Red Hill, Monarch, Cerro Summit, Dallas Divide), any of which could be a cluster that time of year if a storm hits, on top of long miles in twisty canyons (read potential to be Icy, slow..)

If you do end up at Copper, let me know closer to the time and maybe we can meet up....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Edit: Breck ftw


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Driving to Breck > Driving to Vail. Any day of the week, double this in the winter.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Edit: Breck ftw


Breck is the epicenter of the snowsports universe.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Breck is the epicenter of the snowsports universe.


Thats how we like it!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

deagol said:


> Copper has spas and that sort of stuff, too- although not as much as Vail or Breck. If it's that important to her, perhaps she could drive over the pass to Vail ?? but yeah, Copper advertises that stuff all over. BA & Argo hit the nail on the head, IMO.
> 
> I don't "love" Winter Park, but don't hate it as much as some here do. Vail can be awesome on the right day.
> 
> ...


I've only heard from one of the two VRBO peeps and the guy said he won't start booking winter stuff until September. 

Yeah, the "epic drive through the mountains to Telluride" idea started to seem bad almost the second it popped out of my mouth. 

I'll definitely post a thread when the trip is finalized. The future wife will be sleeping in every morning and it would be great to ride with some of you guys. My Billy Goat will finally have some terrain worth riding on.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keeping wifey happy is number one. My suggestion dump her in Breck so she can go do the spa stuff and you hop the First Tracks powder shuttle to places like Vail, Beaver Creek, Copper, etc. etc. or take the free bus from Breck to Keystone/The Basin. It'll make your life easier.


----------

